# Apistogrammas - Filter flow



## Jake101 (31 Oct 2018)

Hi,

Quite many sources say that Apistogrammas should not have a strong water flow in the tank. How slow is a not-strong flow? Never had Apistos earlier, so I don't have any experience on this topic.


----------



## goldscapes (31 Oct 2018)

Good question!

I have just started keeping a pair myself, lovely little fish, really enjoying getting to know their characters.

I have them in a moderately planted tank with low rocks and thin pieces of wood, so plenty of cover and nooks and crannies to hide in.

The tank volume is 54L roughly 60x30x30 with an adjustable full width spray bar 3/5 pointing forwards, slightly towards the surface and 2/5 pointing down the back wall. Filter is stated to be 500lph.

The force from the spray bar isn’t quite enough to break the biofilm on the surface but there is constant flow around the tank as most of the plants are swaying gently.

I am planning to change to a stronger filter (same range but 700lph) in the next few days in order to better agitate the surface to break the biofilm, increase gas exchange and give a bit more flow for the Otos but am also concerned about how much flow is too much for these fish. I’ll let you know how I get on.

Right now they seem happy, they can hover without moving or drift with the current and have places to tuck out of the way. I guess the only real way to be sure is to try it out and observe any changes in their behaviour.

Hope this helps!


----------



## goldscapes (31 Oct 2018)

Darrel @dw1305 seems to know a thing or two about Apistogrammas.
He probably wouldn’t mind me repeating some of his advice on this. Which is high flow isn’t a bad thing as long as there is plenty to break it up and create calmer areas. He also advocates the use of moss caves placed in areas of low current to provide shelter.


----------



## Jake101 (1 Nov 2018)

Thanks @davexcape. Perhaps the flow was not too strong from the very beginning, but there were spots in the tank that were quite "windy". Anyhow, I drilled larger holes to my spray bar, and that seemed to calm the tank down quite a lot.


----------



## dw1305 (1 Nov 2018)

Hi all,





davexcape said:


> Which is high flow isn’t a bad thing as long as there is plenty to break it up and create calmer areas.


That one. Basically the more cover you have the happier they are, I recommend ApistoBob's web site for an <"over-view of their requirements">. Some species come from flowing water, there are examples in <"Ted Judy's 2016 Columbia diaries">.

A lot of it is back to the <"Discus don't live in environments with plants">, what it should say is "_Discus aren't collected in habitats with plants_", same applies to _Apistogramma_ spp. they are often collected from small, still pools choked with leaf litter, but this is during the dry season, and they are really on hold until the forest floods and they can disperse across the forest floor.

If you have a look at <"Tom Christofferson's">  travelogue pages, it gives you an idea of natural habitats. This one is <"Collecting in Pebas.....">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Jake101 (1 Nov 2018)

Thank you, @dw1305. That is a very good info packet.


----------



## dw1305 (1 Nov 2018)

Hi all,





Jake101 said:


> That is a very good info packet.


Jake there are a couple of Swedish members on <"Apistogramma forums">, it isn't a busy forum, but it has a lot of very <"good posters on it">, and I would recommend joining.

I've corresponded <"with member "MickeM" a bit">, he is based in /near Stockholm.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Jake101 (1 Nov 2018)

dw1305 said:


> I've corresponded <"with member "MickeM" a bit">, he is based in /near Stockholm.



Darrel, have you been in that basement? The place he has taken all those photos is really worth visiting. It is half a hobby, half a side business for the owner, so it is open a few hours in the evenings and weekends. A must place to stop by when visiting Stockholm.

I knew the owner is really into killifish, but I did not notice the Apistos last time I visited there. Gotta drop by and chat.


----------



## dw1305 (1 Nov 2018)

Hi all,





Jake101 said:


> Darrel, have you been in that basement?


Only via the WWW, but I've looked at the pictures a lot. 

We had a house-swap in Täby kyrkby in August 2015, but that was before I knew it existed.

cheers Darrel


----------

